# New Car Buying - HELP ASAP!!!!!



## choche (Jul 5, 2006)

Hey guys, 

I was in a tough situation today. I purchased a new car today, the car I want isnt at the dealer, they will locate it and bring it in tomorrow hopefully. 

In the meantime, I went to another dealer and found the car that I wanted. They insisted that since the car I bought, that wasnt driven off their lot yet, wasnt officially purchased, therefore the other dealer got me into the car I wanted for the same price, with all the options I wanted. 

They said that even though I signed all those forms, the fact remains, "the car was not yet delivered to me, nor have I seen the car".

Does anyone have any experience with this? Is this going to be a major problem for me? 

Please advise asap, thx.


----------



## nizmo_raceing (Mar 22, 2006)

well it all depends what kind of car it is, and the differences also since you still dont have the car you can still set off the purchase if you havent piad anything yet.


----------



## j350zc (Jul 11, 2006)

choche said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I was in a tough situation today. I purchased a new car today, the car I want isnt at the dealer, they will locate it and bring it in tomorrow hopefully.
> 
> ...


What state did you buy in ?
I am a Nissan dealer and you have the right to rescind as long as you never drove the car off the lot in the state of california.
Most dealers try to put the pressure on you just because they want to.
Don't be concerned you are ok.
JC


----------



## Gin (Jul 20, 2006)

nizmo_raceing said:


> well it all depends what kind of car it is, and the differences also since you still dont have the car you can still set off the purchase if you havent piad anything yet.


*nod* i've had that experience somehow ;x


----------

